# Dificuldade em montar pendrive com label fixo

## frazzon

Boa Tarde! 

Gostaria da ajuda de todos com as configurações das regras do hal-0.5-11-r8.

Quando plugo o pendrive no computador ele tem que mountar com o caminho /media/pendrive..uso hal + halevt...adicionei as linha :

<match key="volume.label" empty=" false">

  <merge key="volume.label" type="string">pendrive</merge>

</match>

 no arquivo /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10ovendor/20-storage-metods.fdi

O problema que está acontecendo é que quando coloco um pendrive que nao tem label ....ele mounta com o caminho default do hal.....no caso /media/disk

Alguem tem alguma ideia de como fazer com que o hal monte o caminho fixo /media/pendrive para pendrives com label e sem label??

obrigado

----------

## frazzon

Topic: Dificuldade em montar pendrive com label fixo

Reason: 

Após várias tentativos consegui realizar a montagem dos dispositivos sem  label e com label:

Adicionar estas linhas no arquivos 20-storage-methods em /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/

 <!-- Adicionar nome pendrive aos dispositivos-->

 <match key="info.category" string="volume">

 <merge key="volume.label" type="string">pendrive</merge>

 <merge key="volume.policy.desired_mount_point" type="string">pendrive</merge>

</match>

[/b]

----------

## pilla

cuidado com o botao de  reportar.

----------

